# Highend Kopfhörer für Spiele und Musik



## TheRealStone (11. April 2012)

*Highend Kopfhörer für Spiele und Musik*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin auf der suche nach neuen Kopfhörern die sowohl zum spielen (Bf3, Skyrim wird eigentlich das Haupteinsatzgebiet ) als auch zum Musikhören sehr gut geeignet sind.
Ich bekomme die Kopfhörer über einen guten Bekannten zum Händlereinkaufspreis also können sie auch Preislich eher höher angesiedelt sein 
Aus diesem grund habe ich mir folgende Modelle herausgesucht und werde diese Kopfhörermodelle demnächst Probehören:

Beyerdynamic:
DT 770-Pro
DT 990-Pro
DT 880-Pro

AKG:
AKG K-240 MKII
AKG K-271 MKII
AKG K-701

Jetzt meine Frage an euch sollte ich noch andere Modelle Testen? Vl auch ein anderer Hersteller? Ich bin für alles offen!

Als Soundkarte wollte ich die Asus Xonar Dx verwenden ist die ok oder gibt es da was besseres (Is mir klar dass es was besseres gibt aber es soll dann schon noch Sinn machen  )

Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge 

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Blue_Gun (11. April 2012)

*AW: Highend Kopfhörer für Spiele und Musik*

Gelesen?


----------



## turbosnake (11. April 2012)

*AW: Highend Kopfhörer für Spiele und Musik*

Hier gibt es eine Übersicht:[Übersicht] Empfehlenswerte HiFi-Kopfhörer in 6 Preisklassen unterteilt - Grobe Kaufempfehlung.
Das nur mal so nebenbei gesagt.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (11. April 2012)

*AW: Highend Kopfhörer für Spiele und Musik*

@ evosociety

Alles klar.^^ 
@TE

Falls möglich solltest Du erstmal irgendeinen KH hören, sei es bei nem Kumpel, in nem Fachgeschäft oder an einer (suboptimalen) KH Wand von MM/Saturn.
Dann kannst Du Dich anhand Deiner Eindrücke an anderen Reviews und Klangeindrücken orientieren. In dem Preisbereich gibt es zahlreiche gute und auch bezahlbare Alternativen.


----------



## Darkseth (11. April 2012)

*AW: Highend Kopfhörer für Spiele und Musik*

Ich würd mir folgende anhören:

AKG K601/K701: Beide recht neutral, große bühne, hohe auflösung.

Beyerdynamic DT 770/990 pro/edition: Beide eine recht starke Badewanne (Bässe und höhen angehoben). der 990 ist offen, der 770 geschlossen.
Wenn dir die gefallen, bezüglich "viel bass", dann solltest du dir auch den Denon AH D 2000 anhören, evtl auch den 5000.

Beyerdynamic DT 880 250/600 Ohm (pro oder edition): ne leichte badewanne. etwa zwischen dem dt 990 und akg k701. 

Evtl Sennheiser HD 600/650

Und noch die modelle von Shure und Ultrasone, evtl Audio Technica, die in deinem Budget leigt.

Und hiermit: Wieviel willst du ausgeben? du nennst gar kein budget^^

Welches Sounding bevorzugst du? Neutral, basslastig, badewanne?


----------



## TheRealStone (12. April 2012)

*AW: Highend Kopfhörer für Spiele und Musik*

Ich werde noch den Sennheiser HD 650 und den Denon AH D 2000 in meine List aufnehmen...

Danke für eure HIlfe!

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Push (13. April 2012)

*AW: Highend Kopfhörer für Spiele und Musik*

ebenfalls ne Hörprobe wert dürfte auch der GMP 400 ( offen ) bzw der GMP 450 PRO ( geschlossen ) von German Maestro sein ( kostet auch nur knapp über 200€ )

Edit :
HighEnd sind die alle aber auch noch nicht ...
aber dennoch bisher ganz gute Kopfhörer in der Auswahl drin


----------



## TheRealStone (13. April 2012)

*AW: Highend Kopfhörer für Spiele und Musik*

Ok gut ist mir klar dass der Begriff High End sehr weit nach High gehen kann
Es sollte halt in einem für den Verwendungszweck angepassten Rahmen bleiben...
danke für den Tipp werde mal schauen ob ich den Gmp 400 auch noch Testen kann!


----------

